# Moving to Thailand



## Mardle (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, 
I plan to move to Thailand. I have never moved into an other country and I don't know this country at all. 
Could someone give me some information please ? I have many things I would like to bring i Thailand, 
Thank you !


----------



## Warridge (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Mardle!

I moved to Thailand few years ago. I live in Bangkok and I enjoy life here. As marryjohna1 says, life here is very pleasant!

I have on my side a rather serene move but this is not the case for all my friends living here, non expected taxes etc ...

I will be happy to advise you on your moving, do not hesitate to ask me quastions if necessary!

Have a nice day !


----------



## astabooty (Nov 15, 2017)

What would you like to know Mardle?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I've posted on this site many pieces of information, recommendations, and warnings. Just pull them up.


----------



## Mardle (Nov 13, 2017)

Warridge said:


> Hi Mardle!
> 
> I moved to Thailand few years ago. I live in Bangkok and I enjoy life here. As marryjohna1 says, life here is very pleasant!
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Thank you for your answer, I especially need information on moving, do you know how I should do, if any company can advise me ? 

Thank you for your help, 

Have a nice day! 

Alice


----------



## Warridge (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Alice!

From the moment I decided to move I contacted several moving companies to internationnal. I phoned them and chose http://siam-relocation.com/ because they inspired me more. It worked well and I'm happy with my choice!

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kenneth371 (Nov 27, 2017)

You are welcome, have being living and working in Thailand for more than 3 years now they are lovely people


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

mardle - you need to give more details about what you mean by 'move'!

By that I assume you mean you want to come here to live. And yet you say that you don't know the country and have never lived abroad before - am I correct? Have you come here on holiday before?

I would STRONGLY advise you to come and stay here on a double-entry tourist visa (extendable to 90 days) before you make any decisions about moving here. There are all sorts of issues about remaining here for any length of time, for starters - without either a resident's permit, or an extended visa from an education establishment, or a job and associated work permit, (or marry a Thai woman) the government won't let you remain here for long.

And then there is the huge culture shock - you need to come here for the first time to even begin to understand what this means.

Thailand's immigration policy isn't kind when it comes to anyone who is not a tourist, even an extended tourist. The best thing to do is to stay here for 90 days on an extended tourist visa and talk to people living here about what it all entails.


----------

